# Da boyz benching in da gym innit....



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Criiinge.... 

NF-5UAwyNx8[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I dont actually believe the weight is real TBH


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

braap braap n tingz innit blad


----------



## DanB (Dec 28, 2009)

Do you guys not know who they are?


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

very very cringe worthy considering there not moving big weight.

If they've were chucking around 200kg I would be impressed

making so much fuss about 140kg is gay


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

DanB said:


> Do you guys not know who they are?


Boyz to men ?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

DanB said:


> Do you guys not know who they are?


Yup.

Kinda makes it worse if anything


----------



## DanB (Dec 28, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yup.
> 
> Kinda makes it worse if anything


Haha, well in my world that what makes this awesome!


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

DanB said:


> Do you guys not know who they are?


It's Skepta, still acting a [email protected] though isn't he


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yup.
> 
> Kinda makes it worse if anything


Who are they Zara ??


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

DanB said:


> Haha, well in my world that what makes this awesome!


Go on then share :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

who are they ? ....lads like that are 10 a penny in my gym unfortunately ...but only at midday when everyone else is at work


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Seem like a bunch of nice fellows to me, not quite sure of the tongue they were speaking in but i do recall hearing similar in my gym..Gibberish perhaps?


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

its Boy better know 'init blaaad' :lol:


----------



## DanB (Dec 28, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> Go on then share :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


? I don't understand what you're asking mate


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

DanB said:


> ? I don't understand what you're asking mate


Who are they for us oldies on here..


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

The first guy on the bench was Skepta , but i dont have a clue who the others are


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

its skepta from roll deep


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

AHhh gotta love abit of Skepta! ''Microphone champion'' Awesome freestyle

uxPF9Vl3zwM[/MEDIA]]





Barnet massive 

That is a common occurance in west london in my gym lol!


----------



## Bale (Dec 16, 2008)

fair play to them i say... its not horrible weight nor amazing...

let them do their thing. if you saw other vids sketpa, tempz etc have done you will see thats just how they are lol. They are obviously not BBuilders


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

lightyy said:


> yeah BBK, pretty funny to me as i like these guys and tbf they are just messin about n lifting that which ant bad


Oh well for sure - we wouldnt understand the humour there ..I mean zar and I are just women ..and like you said ...we have very small brains  ...welcome to the board lightyy - enjoy your stay :thumbup1:


----------



## DanB (Dec 28, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> Who are they for us oldies on here..


Ohh right, is that oldie comment in reference to my get him to the greek post? :laugh:

Its some members of Boy Better Know, and various other groups and crews. They are grime mc's. The first guy benching is Skepta, the second is Tempa T.

Although i can't rate Tempa T musically, he is funny as ****, and i just love that whole scene, so i enjoy watching that vid :beer:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

haha skepta is jookes, thank fck he had a spot tho


----------



## DNL (Sep 24, 2010)

His 'music' & benching does nothing for me, innit.


----------



## DNL (Sep 24, 2010)

Merat said:


> haha skepta is jookes, thank fck he had a spot tho


He's what?


----------



## DanB (Dec 28, 2009)

DB said:


> AHhh gotta love abit of Skepta! ''Microphone champion'' Awesome freestyle
> 
> uxPF9Vl3zwM[/MEDIA]]
> 
> ...


Yeah mate, i love that freestyle, Skepta is the sh1t!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

DNL said:


> He's what?


allow it man DNL ...joookes pure jookes - standard bro innit


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Vile little creatures. At least they aren't stabbing people or drug dealing I suppose.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

I thought the benching was more impressive than the verbal diarrhea they call freestyle.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> its skepta from roll deep


Cheers matey, glad you cleared that up..

:whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

these guys are from london thats there own gym called pure muscles gym. the asian guy who benched and the one with the blue top who did not bench have very impressive physiques say better than 80% of the members on here


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

baggsy said:


> these guys are from london thats there own gym called pure muscles gym. the asian guy who benched and the one with the blue top who did not bench have very impressive physiques say better than 80% of the members on here


80% is pushing it, 70% for sure though :thumbup1:


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

baggsy said:


> these guys are from london thats there own gym called pure muscles gym. the asian guy who benched and the one with the blue top who did not bench have very impressive physiques say better than 80% of the members on here


I really doubt that.

I'd say that they probably have a better physiques than many other weekend warriors, but UKM is a place for the serious trainer.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

baggsy said:


> these guys are from london thats there own gym called pure muscles gym. the asian guy who benched and the one with the blue top who did not bench have very impressive physiques say better than 80% of the members on here


Always makes me chuckle when people state stuff like this  

I'm not saying they dont have better physiques but how the bloody hell do you know what 80% of the physiques are like on this website :confused1: :tongue:


----------



## DNL (Sep 24, 2010)

Simon m said:


> but UKM is a place for the serious trainer.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

CJones said:


> Always makes me chuckle when people state stuff like this
> 
> I'm not saying they dont have better physiques but how the bloody hell do you know what 80% of the physiques are like on this website :confused1: :tongue:


Its a guestimate going by pics iv seen on journals avatars etcand considering how many members are on UKM i bet alot are just part time trainers and alot are aiming to lose weight so these get taken out of the equation already.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

baggsy said:


> Its a guestimate going by pics iv seen on journals avatars etcand considering how many members are on UKM i bet alot are just part time trainers and alot are aiming to lose weight so these get taken out of the equation already.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

fairy muff


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

considering thers around 42000 members forget the 80% make that 90% haha


----------



## Gazzer_13 (Jun 22, 2009)

I'd pay to see them trapped in a room with Matt Kroczaleski....


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

I cant stand ****holes like that


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

baggsy said:


> these guys are from london thats there own gym called pure muscles gym. the asian guy who benched and the one with the blue top who did not bench have very impressive physiques say better than 80% of the members on here


Ummmm.... did they not say something along the lines of "doing it london style in maryland...."?? :confused1:

....Innit doe blud....


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

D92 said:


> LOL at all the haters :lol:
> 
> ......thought not


 Yeah buddy you have every one pegged.....have a neg:thumbup1:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

NEG


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

D92 said:


> LOL at all the haters :lol:
> 
> These guys probably get mashed every weekend, eat junk and are still benching more than most on here.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

CLEARLY you dont know me...... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

JOKE


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

D92 said:


> LOL im sure they would be @rsed what you have to say anyway.


 Are you some how related to them or just one of those "bed room with some tissues" type fan?

Many people my self included think they are a complete waste of space but obviously not every one thinks that if they make noise that sells


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

D92 said:


> LOL im sure they would be @rsed what you have to say anyway.


Learn some manners eh mate.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Lois_Lane said:


> *Are you some how related to them or just one of those "bed room with some tissues" type fan*?
> 
> Many people my self included think they are a complete waste of space but obviously not every one thinks that if they make noise that sells


Classic line, have a rep :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer_13 (Jun 22, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Are you some how related to them or just one of those "bed room with some tissues" type fan?
> 
> Many people my self included think they are a complete waste of space but obviously not every one thinks that if they make noise that sells


HA! Mate I couldn't agree with you more:thumbup1:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> Are you some how related to them or just one of those "bed room with some tissues" type fan?
> 
> Many people my self included think they are a complete waste of space but obviously not every one thinks that if they make noise that sells


Careful now Con,

They have better physiques than most on here :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

They are obviously just fukcing about and not too shabby weight given what their body weights would appear to be...

If you listen to kids speak that have grown up in inner city Glasgow or liverpool or manchester , they all have their own lingo...It`s just kids ****ing about, whats to cringe about?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

D92 said:


> looking hench gazzer laad


Hey at least he put a picture up tough guy..

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> Careful now Con,
> 
> They have better physiques than most on here :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


 Being black they will naturally have better physiques than most whites ever will without ever touching a weight. Natural genetic gifts aside it still probably is true i mean have you ever taken a look at some peoples avatars on here:whistling:

Seriously though really who cares especially if thats THEIR gym they annoy no one.....plus they have recieved the reaction they wanted i bet their video has just had a 100 views in the last ten minutes due to this one thread.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

gemilky69 said:


> Careful now Con,
> 
> They have better physiques than most on here :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


80% infact :tongue:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> Being black they will naturally have better physiques than most whites ever will without ever touching a weight. Natural genetic gifts aside it still probably is true i mean have you ever taken a look at some peoples avatars on here:whistling:
> 
> Seriously though really who cares especially if thats THEIR gym they annoy no one.....plus they have recieved the reaction they wanted i bet their video has just had a 100 views in the last ten minutes due to this one thread.


 :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:

Dum de dummm

Nice weather mate isnt it :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Gazzer_13 (Jun 22, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Are you some how related to them or just one of those "bed room with some tissues" type fan?
> 
> Many people my self included think they are a complete waste of space but obviously not every one thinks that if they make noise that sells





D92 said:


> looking hench gazzer laad


 :thumbup1: cheers matey, only been training 3 an half months


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:
> 
> Dum de dummm
> 
> Nice weather mate isnt it :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


 :laugh: Sundays bore me to death......i mean i viewed that video TWICE:lol:

Gazzer gave you a rep, it takes balls to post up a picture when you haven't trained long.


----------



## QBall (Apr 12, 2010)

I think its quite impressive, It took me a long time to make it to 140kg for reps.

Their attitude is motivational and supportive to each other.

I dont see why everyone here is giving them a rough time?.

The last guy on bench appeared to have a good physique too (cant comment on the rest of them as its hidden under a lot of clothing)

-do i need to don my flame suit now?


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

Hmm I would be quite happy with a 140 bench at the minute.............

As a 'native' Londoner I've seen my 'local' accents changed a fair bit and a lot of the young people sound like that now - personally I don't have a problem with it - in my day it was all 'apples and peares mate' but was that any better??????????

Fair play to them they are doing something positive with their time, but that fukin music wernt all that!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

QBall said:


> I think its quite impressive, It took me a long time to make it to 140kg for reps.
> 
> Their attitude is motivational and supportive to each other.
> 
> ...


My bug bear was the attire they are wearing for "training"

simples...


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

QBall said:


> I think its quite impressive, It took me a long time to make it to 140kg for reps.
> 
> Their attitude is motivational and supportive to each other.
> 
> ...


 Flame suit doesn't protect against NAPALM:cursing:

^^^yes i also noticed the guy wearing a scarf in the gym.......so uncool!


----------



## QBall (Apr 12, 2010)

C'man... atleast some of their attire is branded sportswear.

I have seen people on the treadmill wearing suits before, someone squatting in a ghandi robe and leather sandles.... No Joke.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

QBall said:


> C'man... atleast some of their attire is branded sportswear.
> 
> I have seen people on the treadmill wearing suits before, someone squatting in a ghandi robe and leather sandles.... No Joke.


 I may have to steal that idea......sounds comfy!

Come on mate lets be serious all of us haterz iz just hating cause we aint as dope as dese hoods........


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> I may have to steal that idea......sounds comfy!
> 
> Come on mate lets be serious all of us haterz iz just hating cause we aint as dope as dese hoods........


Bruvva you really is home with the downies.......


----------



## Gazzer_13 (Jun 22, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> I may have to steal that idea......sounds comfy!
> 
> Come on mate lets be serious all of us haterz iz just hating cause we aint as dope as dese hoods........


Dam I wish I could repp my hood like those "G's"


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrap


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> Bruvva you really is home with the downies.......


 I actually do live in a hood.......its nothing like gansters paradise Coolio lied to me:cursing:


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> I actually do live in a hood.......its nothing like gansters paradise Coolio lied to me:cursing:


more like ginsters paradise i heard :whistling: lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> I actually do live in a hood.......its nothing like gansters paradise Coolio lied to me:cursing:


Is it Superdry or Abercrombie or the like ??

Sorry thats hoody, l am so stupid..


----------



## DanB (Dec 28, 2009)

In regards to their music, they are one of the biggest acts in the UK right now, and certainly these guys and their friends will be future of UK music. They're getting attention in america now, with skepta working with P Diddy.

I don't see whats not to like? They're fun guys, super successful, got an amazing job, **** loads of money, nice clothes, watch etc, all shag joke fit birds, and can lift some fairly heavy weights!

I'd love to be in their shoes.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

alot of black guys talk in that lingo you lot dissing on here would you say stuff like this to peoples face who talk like that?? goes back to internet warriors


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

milner575 said:


> more like ginsters paradise i heard :whistling: lol


 :lol:

Here is my normal day.

1) Step out side and get asked how much i bench for the thousands time by a group of black youths who really invest in a belt as their pants are falling down

2) Get in my Grand Am and tell all the little kids that like to play behind my car to p1ss off

3) Drive into the street avoiding the basket ball hoop set up in the middle of the road

4) Drive over the rail way tracks and head into the business/school section of the city

Fvck now that i think of it i really do live in a ghetto......that's what you get when you rent literally the cheapest appartment in the area.:laugh:

^^^As far as talk like that to their face. I hope you are not talking to me baggsy because

1) My posts on this thread have been tongue in cheek as in a joke

2) Most of my friends are black and my half sister is also half black so don't be thinking any thing stupid as i can only imagine the BS going through your little mind right now!

3) I say whatever the fvck comes to my mind at any moment in time FACT


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

baggsy said:


> alot of black guys talk in that lingo you lot dissing on here would you say stuff like this to peoples face who talk like that?? goes back to internet warriors


You wouldnt like to bet on that mate would you ?

I do it REGULARLY where l train....


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

well at my gym thers a few who talk like that and are massive and if u diss them u wont know nothing about it as youll be out cold


----------



## DanB (Dec 28, 2009)

baggsy said:


> well at my gym thers a few who talk like that and are massive and if u diss them u wont know nothing about it as youll be out cold


You're making a complete bell-end out of yourself mate.

if you're being serious that is?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

baggsy said:


> well at my gym thers a few who talk like that and are massive and if u diss them u wont know nothing about it as youll be out cold


Ok.


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

Gotta be 15kg plates I reckon....


----------



## Gazzer_13 (Jun 22, 2009)

DanB said:


> You're making a complete bell-end out of yourself mate.
> 
> if you're being serious that is?


HAHAHAHAHAHA, spark out innit blud :thumbup1:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

GunnaGetBig said:


> Gotta be 15kg plates I reckon....


 Nah i would say those are legit.

140kg for a couple of assisted reps is not exactly superhuman.

Also like them or don't like them i will bet that most of them hit at least the bench press a few times per week.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Tempssssss!

The 2nd guy, tempah t, has a fair physique on him, better than a lot of people on here, including me.

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4048/4632697643_32f7e9c291.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.mintmagazine.co.uk/general/henchanauts/&usg=__V_UDDlmL9dkUOsvbOZ2KDxkgA2Y=&h=281&w=500&sz=91&hl=en&start=28&zoom=1&tbnid=ysH2NYy2mO8prM:&tbnh=149&tbnw=206&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dtempa%2Bt%2Bhench%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26biw%3D1280%26bih%3D669%26tbs%3Disch:1&um=1&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=552&vpy=163&dur=1559&hovh=168&hovw=300&tx=158&ty=147&ei=ndqoTNGMHoqOjAehycjODA&oei=mNqoTLuYMdjc4wal6uyeDA&esq=2&page=2&ndsp=17&ved=1t:429,r:8,s:28


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I think the problem as well is us "oldies" on here cant strand the jive talk sh*te and the clothes they wear hence the negativity.


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> I think the problem as well is us "oldies" on here cant strand the jive talk sh*te and the clothes they wear hence the negativity.


Im 18 and I hate all that sort of stuff.


----------



## Gazzer_13 (Jun 22, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> I think the problem as well is us "oldies" on here cant strand the jive talk sh*te and the clothes they wear hence the negativity.


I hate that "culture" too if i dare call it that. I'm 18 but I listen to The Smiths and The Police and i love mod culture yet i get the **** taken out of me because I'm not "down with the flow"


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

WannaGetHench said:


> Im 18 and I hate all that sort of stuff.


WannaGet*Hench*

Just kidding mate


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

WannaGetHench said:


> Im 18 and I hate all that sort of stuff.


Fair play to you then mate, have a green one..

:beer:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

WannaGetHench said:


> Im 18 and I hate all that sort of stuff.


 Well you obviously like to speak in your special version of English just like these guys. I mean last time i checked in the dictionary i didn't see any mention of "wannagethench"....

^^^^No no no Milky this is not meant to be a positive thread this is meant to be a jumbled cluster fvck of insults and hurt feelings all around!


----------



## nobbysnuts123 (Sep 23, 2010)

tempz is actually in really good shape


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

Same here, I listen to The smiths, madness, the clash, stray cats, all the old stuff. Yet everyones into this hip hop gangster [email protected]


----------



## nobbysnuts123 (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Well you obviously like to speak in your special version of English just like these guys. I mean last time i checked in the dictionary i didn't see any mention of "wannagethench"....


Nah they dont speak English, and sorry...


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Fair play to you then mate, have a green one..
> 
> :beer:


 :beer: Well have one together.


----------



## nobbysnuts123 (Sep 23, 2010)

slag him off all you want


----------



## Gazzer_13 (Jun 22, 2009)

WannaGetHench said:


> Same here, I listen to The smiths, madness, the clash, stray cats, all the old stuff. Yet everyones into this hip hop gangster [email protected]


Love madness! I don't understand why kids think it's cool to go out stabbing people and selling drugs ect ect


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

WannaGetHench said:


> Nah they dont speak English, and sorry...


 Urgh.....  have a rep.......this thread has died:lol:


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

To be fair, you 'oldies' aren't any different from the 'youth' of today. I'm sure when you were 18-25, you were seen as you see the youth today..


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

Gazzer_13 said:


> Love madness! I don't understand why kids think it's cool to go out stabbing people and selling drugs ect ect


Because they think there the nuts, ask em to use fists and they melt.


----------



## Gazzer_13 (Jun 22, 2009)

Matt 1 said:


> To be fair, you 'oldies' aren't any different from the 'youth' of today. I'm sure when you were 18-25, you were seen as you see the youth today..


What ever happend to the good old mods v rockers days


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

Gazzer_13 said:


> What ever happend to the good old mods v rockers days


We are the mods!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Matt 1 said:


> To be fair, you 'oldies' aren't any different from the 'youth' of today. I'm sure when you were 18-25, you were seen as you see the youth today..


I would beg to differ mate.

I showed respect all my life and never went out of my way to alienate other people against me.

I never thought it was "cool" to disrespect others.


----------



## Gazzer_13 (Jun 22, 2009)

WannaGetHench said:


> We are the mods!


we are we are we are the mods! YOU'VE KILLED MY FACKIN SCOOTER!


----------



## nobbysnuts123 (Sep 23, 2010)

it's cringey too see some teens on here say that they're into "madness" and what not.

my opinion


----------



## Gazzer_13 (Jun 22, 2009)

nobbysnuts123 said:


> it's cringey too see some teens on here say that they're into "madness" and what not.
> 
> my opinion


They're class... and you listen too?


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

Gazzer_13 said:


> They're class... and you listen too?


All [email protected] like 50 cent,


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

nobbysnuts123 said:


> it's cringey too see some teens on here say that they're into "madness" and what not.
> 
> my opinion


Its what ive been brought up listening to aswell.


----------



## nobbysnuts123 (Sep 23, 2010)

Gazzer_13 said:


> They're class... and you listen too?


Myself

I produce drum and bass

but I love all sorts of music the maccabees, kings of leon, the courteeners.


----------



## nobbysnuts123 (Sep 23, 2010)

How could I forget mumford and sons aswell, my favourite band at the moment


----------



## JBWILSON (Jul 27, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> I would beg to differ mate.
> 
> I showed respect all my life and never went out of my way to alienate other people against me.
> 
> I never thought it was "cool" to disrespect others.


speak for yourself mate....

i was a complete cvnt and so were my mates....

I don't think this is any different from kids in any of the last few decades. Language, fashion, accepted behaviour all change and all get viewed by the previous generations as somehow bad. But lets compare like for like, they are musicians so lets compare them to The Who, the Sex Pistols, The Stones...

how much different are they really?

just saying.... personally i think it just sounds like noise


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

nobbysnuts123 said:


> Myself
> 
> I produce drum and bass
> 
> but I love all sorts of music the maccabees, kings of leon, the courteeners.


Hazard?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Maasai said:


> I've not read this whole thread .. but as far as i can see no one has mentioned the fact that with the exception of the asian guy the others arent benching 140kg.
> 
> They are being assisted with every rep, not one was of their own doing.
> 
> ...


DO NOT COME ON HERE SPOUTING CRAP !!

This is an oldy versus young thread now so sod off trying to bring sense and reason into it !!

man alive, some people...

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer_13 (Jun 22, 2009)

nobbysnuts123 said:


> Myself
> 
> I produce drum and bass
> 
> but I love all sorts of music the maccabees, kings of leon, the courteeners.


U obviously never listened to madness then its very bass and drums orientated, yeah its not an up beat tempo but its got a heavy walking bass line.


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

And dont forget a musician is someone who can ACTUALLY play an instrument...


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

To say this disrespect thing/violence is worse today than it was in 'the olden days' is total boll0cks.

The media have gone crazy and have decided to cover the issue much more than they used to, causing people to believe that its worse then ever. This 'hoody' label really annoys me as well. 'Everyone under 30 wearing a hooded top is a criminal', absolute ****!

Its the minority which give the majority a bad name, I'm sure 'wannagethench' and gazzer13 will agree with me on this!

End rant


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

JBWILSON said:


> speak for yourself mate....
> 
> i was a complete cvnt and so were my mates....
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## Gazzer_13 (Jun 22, 2009)

WannaGetHench said:


> And dont forget a musician is someone who can ACTUALLY play an instrument...


Im taking a hons degree in jazz music playing drums at a grade 8.... i know my fair share in the music world.


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

Matt 1 said:


> To say this disrespect thing/violence is worse today than it was in 'the olden days' is total boll0cks.
> 
> The media have gone crazy and have decided to cover the issue much more than they used to, causing people to believe that its worse then ever. This 'hoody' label really annoys me as well. 'Everyone under 30 wearing a hooded top is a criminal', absolute ****!
> 
> ...


In a way, depends where you go really...Go to a non ghetto area and they dont wear hoodies and trackies, they listen to bands and real music.


----------



## nobbysnuts123 (Sep 23, 2010)

WannaGetHench said:


> Hazard?


yeah love him.

clipz, doctor p, taxman, noisa, dub foundation, TC


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

Gazzer_13 said:


> Im taking a hons degree in jazz music playing drums at a grade 8.... i know my fair share in the music world.


I wernt having a pop, I was just saying geez:thumb:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

WannaGetHench said:


> In a way, depends where you go really...Go to a non ghetto area and they dont wear hoodies and trackies, they listen to bands and real music.


lol non ghetto area.... :lol: :lol: :lol: okay whatever mate :thumb:


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

nobbysnuts123 said:


> yeah love him.
> 
> clipz, doctor p, taxman, noisa, dub foundation, TC


hazard, dillinja, TC my favs


----------



## Gazzer_13 (Jun 22, 2009)

WannaGetHench said:


> I wernt having a pop, I was just saying geez:thumb:


Neither was i mate i was just stating my point to others so they know I'm not just an ordinary person that listens to music like the rest of us.


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

Merat said:


> lol non ghetto area.... :lol: :lol: :lol: okay whatever mate :thumb:


You what?


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

WannaGetHench said:


> You what?


I just find it funny how you think only people in "ghetto areas" wear hoodies and listen to hip hop, bit amusing really


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

Merat said:


> I just find it funny how you think only people in "ghetto areas" wear hoodies and listen to hip hop, bit amusing really


Majority...If you dont think that then you need to open your fackin eyes and take a look.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

WannaGetHench said:


> Majority...If you dont think that then you need to open your fackin eyes and take a look.


lol bit of a broad statement tbh mate.

Also, not all hip hop is the same, if you think that then you the one who needs to open their "fackin" eyes and take a look, or listen in this case.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Ghetto...hip hop? Are you in the right country? I think you need to open your eyes and take a look at what you call a 'ghetto area', assuming we are talking about the UK? seeing as this is a UK based forum..


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

Merat said:


> lol bit of a broad statement tbh mate.
> 
> Also, not all hip hop is the same, if you think that then you the one who needs to open their "fackin" eyes and take a look, or listen in this case.


No I dont, Im not going into detail, Im talking MAJORITY, Whats kingston like then?


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

Matt 1 said:


> Ghetto...hip hop? Are you in the right country? I think you need to open your eyes and take a look at what you call a 'ghetto area', assuming we are talking about the UK? seeing as this is a UK based forum..


Yeah I am in the right country, Oh sorry what shall I call certain areas in London then? Slums? Or?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

lmao.... I've nothing against the music... quite fond of hip hop etc as it goes.... still think they're acting like plums in the video though


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

ghettos? slums? are we in brazil??


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

WannaGetHench said:


> No I dont, Im not going into detail, Im talking MAJORITY, Whats kingston like then?


Kingston is just a normal borough in southwest london, diffrent crowds, shops etc...not a ghetto though :lol:


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

milner575 said:


> ghettos? slums? are we in brazil??


Sorry.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

gemilky69 said:


> Bruvva you really is home with the downies.......


HA! Genuinely lol'd there... 



baggsy said:


> well at my gym thers a few who talk like that and are massive and if u diss them u wont know nothing about it as youll be out cold


try speaking (or acting) like that down my gym you'll be standing out in the cold and looking for another gym to train in :lol:

Theres a rule. "Leave your ego at the door....."


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

Merat said:


> Kingston is just a normal borough in southwest london, diffrent crowds, shops etc...not a ghetto though :lol:


Fair enough, never been there so wouldnt no.


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Theres a rule. "Leave your ego at the door....."


true say. but sometimes you need ego in order to lift big, heavy weights. i do anyway.

@ 0:32....warranted ego!






not to say i go around screaming "YEAHH BABY!".....but in my head, when i think im the dogs bollox, i always deadlift heavy (heavy for me anyway)...


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

That there is some good liftin'


----------



## Gazzer_13 (Jun 22, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> HA! Genuinely lol'd there...
> 
> try speaking (or acting) like that down my gym you'll be standing out in the cold and looking for another gym to train in :lol:
> 
> Theres a rule. "Leave your ego at the door....."


HA! BRAVO! I like that moto alot :thumbup1:


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Zara-Leoni said:


> lmao.... I've nothing against the music... quite fond of hip hop etc as it goes.... *still think they're acting like plums in the video though*


And you'd be correct, its all an act basically, being a 'joker'.. basically they are just messing about, its not serious serious..


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

What have a walked into here...

*turns around, shuts the door*


----------



## Gazzer_13 (Jun 22, 2009)

I can't really comment on culture when im into stuff like this....


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

What a completely ridiculous thread.

You have a few kids messing around, they are obviously not attempting a serious workout, and TBH are lifting respectable weight in a reasonable manner.

Yet they are being slagged to fukc because people don`t like they way they are talking or the clothes the are wearing. :confused1:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

goonerton said:


> What a completely ridiculous thread.
> 
> You have a few kids messing around, they are obviously not attempting a serious workout, and TBH are lifting respectable weight in a reasonable manner.
> 
> Yet they are being slagged to fukc because people don`t like they way they are talking or the clothes the are wearing. :confused1:


Noted,

thank you for your input.


----------



## nobbysnuts123 (Sep 23, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Noted,
> 
> thank you for your input.


haha


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

goonerton said:


> Yet they are being slagged to fukc because people don`t like they way they are talking or the clothes the are wearing. :confused1:


 What makes me laugh is people like you fail to recognize that this happens on EVERY thread where someone posts a video or something similar.

Criticism is part of life and certainly of this board full of people happy to share their real opinion without the worry of getting a brick to the back of the head after they state it. Its fine to make fun of a guy that has pec inplants but for some reason it is not with these guys.....why is this?

I think those who think any thing more of it than what it is need thicker skin.

At the end of the day everyone is a joke to at least one other person, get used to it.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Just hood rats. Where I live we don't have many of them at all so I am blessed


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2010)

hsmann87 said:


> true say. but sometimes you need ego in order to lift big, heavy weights. i do anyway.
> 
> @ 0:32....warranted ego!
> 
> ...


In that clip, big ron is dead lifting 800lbs to "Gutter ****" by Ice Cube.

A westcoast rapper from south central LA.

I think u could class that as music from the "Ghetto"

Not to keen on grime my self somes ok, skepta really is at the top of the game tho, Giggs aswell.

Im more into Drum n Bass. Danny Byrd lives local to me. ( My claim to fame )

There chuckin some weights about fair play to um.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Just hood rats. Where I live we don't have many of them at all so I am blessed


not been to bath, bristol, swindon as of late?


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> What makes me laugh is people like you fail to recognize that this happens on EVERY thread where someone posts a video or something similar.
> 
> Criticism is part of life and certainly of this board full of people happy to share their real opinion without the worry of getting a brick to the back of the head after they state it. Its fine to make fun of a guy that has pec inplants but for some reason it is not with these guys.....why is this?
> 
> ...


Because someone with pec implants or a ridiculous synthol job usually looks like a complete nob.

I can`t really see what these guys in the video are doing that warrants them being slagged off to ****.

They are lifting reasonable weight, with reasonable form...They are obviously just having a bit fun and judging from the last guy and the pic posted of the 2nd guy they are in reasonable shape...

Can`t really work out why on a BBing forum they are getting all the criticism...

Maybe I`m just missing something. :confused1:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Mattyboo9 said:


> not been to bath, bristol, swindon as of late?


Live in the deep countryside and we don't have cotton out here :thumb:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

goonerton said:


> Because someone with pec implants or a ridiculous synthol job usually looks like a complete nob.
> 
> I can`t really see what these guys in the video are doing that warrants them being slagged off to ****.
> 
> ...


I pointed out my own problem with them, that being there gym "atire"

:thumbup1:


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> I pointed out my own problem with them, that being there gym "atire"
> 
> :thumbup1:


Fair enough if they were doing a proper workout dressed like that, but it hardly looks like as if they are.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Got too agree with Goonerton here

Being black myself, I don't appreciate y'all gettin' all up in my face about the way I talk or dress tbh,


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> Live in the deep countryside and we don't have cotton out here :thumb:


OMFG you didnt .........yep you did go there didnt you? ...naughty that


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Live in the deep countryside and we don't have cotton out here :thumb:


more a lycra man?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

D92 said:


> who gives a fuk about gym attire ???
> 
> there socks probably cost more than that shiitty lonsdale vest you wear to the gym anyway.


probably.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> I pointed out my own problem with them, that being there gym "atire"
> 
> :thumbup1:


Ok bar skepta, since when did wearing tracksuit or a tanktop become unacceptable gym atire, what do you wear? A suit?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Got too agree with Goonerton here
> 
> Being black myself, I don't appreciate y'all gettin' all up in my face about the way I talk or dress tbh,


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Matt 1 said:


> Ok bar skepta, since when did wearing tracksuit or a tanktop become unacceptable gym atire, what do you wear? A suit?


No a crappy lonsdale vest as already pointed out...

Cost me £3 that vest, I am very hurt :crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

LittleChris said:


>


light the blue touch paper and step back...

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Gemilky bro, you just a hater - why you hatin' ?

You see me rollin - you hatin brah, you hatin


----------



## jay631 (Oct 2, 2010)

Well for me that was pretty good as I cant bench that!! lol

But soon enough I hope my strength will come


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

You wear similar attire to them then... Therefore your point is invalid, or at the very least hypocritical.

But I did find your comment funny!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Gemilky bro, you just a hater - why you hatin' ?
> 
> You see me rollin - you hatin brah, you hatin


Bruv l took some bad sh*t and been ridin dirty so not wiv it man..

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)




----------



## Gazzer_13 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hmmmm by the sounds of things i never knew we had to wear expensive gear in the gym........ off to the suit tailors i go


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Gazzer_13 said:


> Hmmmm by the sounds of things i never knew we had to wear expensive gear in the gym........ off to the suit tailors i go


Cheeky bastards on here mate....

I get all my gear from Soccer sports and it aint cheap there you know....

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## D92 (Aug 25, 2010)

lol i was only kidding gem pal 

who gives a fuk what they wear at your age anyway :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Glad no one spotted my Hi tech trainers :whistling:

whoops..

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer_13 (Jun 22, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> Cheeky bastards on here mate....
> 
> I get all my gear from Soccer sports and it aint cheap there you know....
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


The vests i get from peacocks cost £10 for 3  ...... big spender i know


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Primarni all day, 5 for 10pound


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Matt 1 said:


> Primarni all day, 5 for 10pound


There is a shop in Hisaronu actually called that,


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> There is a shop in Hisaronu actually called that,


I can believe it haha! :beer:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Can l just say to all my fellow warriors...



THANK YOU

ITS BEEN FUN

:lol: :lol: :lol:
​


----------



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

tempz is in great shape


----------



## BigStew (May 6, 2008)

baggsy said:


> alot of black guys talk in that lingo you lot dissing on here would you say stuff like this to peoples face who talk like that?? goes back to internet warriors


Not quite sure where you train or what you're trying to say!?

Sensible, educated, UK born black guys talk NOTHING like that! It's only the idiots with chips on their shoulders who think the world owes them something that resort to speaking like fcuking idiots! & yes, I DO take the pi$$ out of them to their faces for it!



LittleChris said:


> Live in the deep countryside and we don't have cotton out here :thumb:


Think you want to be a little careful with your use of 'language' mate! I don't offend easily but YOU would never get away with that if said in my presence!



Jem said:


> OMFG you didnt .........yep you did go there didnt you? ...naughty that


Repped!


----------



## -tommyboiii- (Mar 4, 2008)

you can get a better picture of Tempa T's pshysique from just after 3mins 55 seconds .....and then at 4mins 20 seconds he starts dipping


----------



## nobbysnuts123 (Sep 23, 2010)

yeah like i said tempz is in great shape


----------



## -tommyboiii- (Mar 4, 2008)

Better shape than anybody in my gym bar one guy, but I guess it is a health club lol, not sure how tall tempz is....


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

BigStew said:


> Sensible, educated, UK born black guys talk NOTHING like that! It's only the idiots with chips on their shoulders who think the world owes them something that resort to speaking like fcuking idiots!!


Think thats a bit harsh assumption to be fair. People generally speak how they do because that is how the people around them spoke when they were growing up.

Its the same as thinking that anyone with a heavy cockney or other working class dialect is thick because of their accent/lingo.

IMO you can`t judge a persons intelligence or character by how they speak.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

-tommyboiii- said:


> Better shape than anybody in my gym bar one guy, but I guess it is a health club lol, not sure how tall tempz is....


Quite short I think, around 5ft 7



goonerton said:


> Think thats a bit harsh assumption to be fair. People generally speak how they do because that is how the people around them spoke when they were growing up.
> 
> Its the same as thinking that anyone with a heavy cockney or other working class dialect is thick because of their accent/lingo.
> 
> *IMO you can`t judge a persons intelligence or character by how they speak.*


Agree 100% on that, unfortunately people do, as seen in this thread...

Think about it though, who's making the most money here, the ignorant people on this thread, or the guys in the video... Oh thats right, the guys in the video, they have the intelligence to make a lot of money, even if they do talk differently..


----------



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

Tempa t or tempz is bout 5'7, big fan of the music, glad to see some uk artists breaking the mold


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Matt 1 said:


> Think about it though, who's making the most money here, the ignorant people on this thread, or the guys in the video... Oh thats right, the guys in the video, they have the intelligence to make a lot of money, even if they do talk differently..


 Just proving you have very little intelligence with this statement.

How do YOU matt1 have any clue about how much money people in this thread have.

"Think you want to be a little careful with your use of 'language' mate! I don't offend easily but YOU would never get away with that if said in my presence!" PMSL


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2010)

-tommyboiii- said:


> you can get a better picture of Tempa T's pshysique from just after 3mins 55 seconds .....and then at 4mins 20 seconds he starts dipping


The orignal video posted looks to actually feature in the next hype video!

is tempa t aka tiny tempa?



> Just proving you have very little intelligence with this statement.
> 
> How do YOU matt1 have any clue about how much money people in this thread have.
> 
> i for one dont earn in excess of £1000 for an hour long set?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Can't believe this video turned into such thing on here.

nothing wrong with those guys

What's all the fuss about ?


----------



## BigStew (May 6, 2008)

goonerton said:


> Think thats a bit harsh assumption to be fair. People generally speak how they do because that is how the people around them spoke when they were growing up.
> 
> Its the same as thinking that anyone with a heavy cockney or other working class dialect is thick because of their accent/lingo.
> 
> IMO you can`t judge a persons intelligence or character by how they speak.


Harsh assumption???? Trust me mate, as a UK born black male myself, I KNOW what I'm saying! Black (& even asian & white) males born in Hackney for example, talking all 'South Central LA' or Ali G or Yardie-a-like is totally ridiculous. It is due to wishing to imitate US gangsta-rappers, etc & nothing else. Pathetic nonsense! Does my 14yr old son speak like this, when all his mates try to? No fcuking way! Never!

I think it speaks volumes about a person's intelligence & character if they are unable to string a sentence together without resorting to street slang, most of which does not appear in any dictionary I know of, "innit bruv, ya naa wat I min, dunt dis me man cuz I go git me homies ta pop a cap in ya ass" (Or some such boll0cks as that!)


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

BigStew said:


> Harsh assumption???? Trust me mate, as a UK born black male myself, I KNOW what I'm saying! Black (& even asian & white) males born in Hackney for example, talking all 'South Central LA' or Ali G or Yardie-a-like is totally ridiculous. It is due to wishing to imitate US gangsta-rappers, etc & nothing else. Pathetic nonsense! Does my 14yr old son speak like this, when all his mates try to? No fcuking way! Never!
> 
> I think it speaks volumes about a person's intelligence & character if they are unable to string a sentence together without resorting to street slang, most of which does not appear in any dictionary I know of, "innit bruv, ya naa wat I min, dunt dis me man cuz I go git me homies ta pop a cap in ya ass" (Or some such boll0cks as that!)


I agree ...my son saw a police car the other day and said

"Feds" :nono: :thumbdown: :no:

Now he's 12 ...and mixed race ...and I was horribly disappointed. He didnt even know what it meant ffs :cursing: ...where does he get that from ?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

BigStew said:


> Harsh assumption???? Trust me mate, as a UK born black male myself, I KNOW what I'm saying! Black (& even asian & white) males born in Hackney for example, talking all 'South Central LA' or Ali G or Yardie-a-like is totally ridiculous. It is due to wishing to imitate US gangsta-rappers, etc & nothing else. Pathetic nonsense! Does my 14yr old son speak like this, when all his mates try to? No fcuking way! Never!
> 
> I think it speaks volumes about a person's intelligence & character if they are unable to string a sentence together without resorting to street slang, most of which does not appear in any dictionary I know of, "innit bruv, ya naa wat I min, dunt dis me man cuz I go git me homies ta pop a cap in ya ass" (Or some such boll0cks as that!)


 Well based on that video English blacks take ganster talk to a whole new levels. There are plenty of "gansters" where i live in SC both black and white and they sound no where near as ridiculas as that.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Jem said:


> I agree ...my son saw a police car the other day and said
> 
> "Feds" :nono: :thumbdown: :no:
> 
> Now he's 12 ...and mixed race ...and I was horribly disappointed. He didnt even know what it meant ffs :cursing: ...where does he get that from ?


Jem you should have said is not feds .. is FIVE-O lol :laugh:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

sizar said:


> Jem you should have said is not feds .. is FIVE-O lol :laugh:


LMAO - I'll tell him that 

seriously though - I wanted to slap him 'upside his head' :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

BigStew said:


> Harsh assumption???? Trust me mate, as a UK born black male myself, I KNOW what I'm saying! Black (& even asian & white) males born in Hackney for example, talking all 'South Central LA' or Ali G or Yardie-a-like is totally ridiculous. It is due to wishing to imitate US gangsta-rappers, etc & nothing else. Pathetic nonsense! Does my 14yr old son speak like this, when all his mates try to? No fcuking way! Never!
> 
> I think it speaks volumes about a person's intelligence & character if they are unable to string a sentence together without resorting to street slang, most of which does not appear in any dictionary I know of, "innit bruv, ya naa wat I min, dunt dis me man cuz I go git me homies ta pop a cap in ya ass" (Or some such boll0cks as that!)


Best not get started on white girls speaking like it when their parents/siblings sound as english as tea and biscuits and they revert back to normal when they get back home.....


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Best not get started on white girls speaking like it when their parents/siblings sound as english as tea and biscuits and they revert back to normal when they get back home.....


OMFG there's a name for them - sh!t - forgotten it now fpmsl ....it's terrible :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

Birmingham is rife with it :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

Did I mention that it bugs the sh!t out of me :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BigStew (May 6, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Best not get started on white girls speaking like it when their parents/siblings sound as english as tea and biscuits and they revert back to normal when they get back home.....


God yes, how could I forget about them!!........Fcuking easily!


----------



## Hardtimes (Mar 23, 2009)

I have nothing against anyone who trains hard, lifts decent weight and enjoys life.

Regardless of how they sound, dress, geographic location, age or colour of skin.

Fair play to them I'd be more inclined to talk about life and training with them than most on here.


----------



## DNL (Sep 24, 2010)

This thread reminds me of the teen section on bodybuilding.com...

(pathetic  )


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

DNL said:


> This thread reminds me of the teen section on bodybuilding.com...
> 
> (pathetic  )


well feck off back there then you troll :tongue:

:lol: :lol: :lol:

oh fook it - have some reps instead bro


----------



## DNL (Sep 24, 2010)

Jem said:


> well feck off back there then you troll :tongue:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> oh fook it - have some reps instead bro


fanks blud. respect innit.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

DNL said:


> fanks blud. respect innit.


standard blud clart :cool2:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

BigStew said:


> God yes, how could I forget about them!!........Fcuking easily!


Wish I could.... everytime I hear one I die a little bit inside....



Jem said:


> OMFG there's a name for them - sh!t - forgotten it now fpmsl ....it's terrible :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> Birmingham is rife with it :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> ...


Urgh.... I cant look/listen I have to go away.... either that or I find myself staring with my mouth open..... Vile.

Leeds is bad for it.... ick.

Funny thing is.... the black/asian lads generally piss themselves laughing at them for it too. Usually behind their backs right enough.... the rest of the time the lasses are ON their backs and the lads are too busy to be laughing.... :whistling: :lol: :lol:

Yup. Thats what a can of worms looks like folks.....


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

LMFAO!

Dollis Vally massive


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Just proving you have very little intelligence with this statement.
> 
> How do YOU matt1 have any clue about how much money people in this thread have.


Should of phrased it better...trying to make a point that people judge on accent yet there making a lot of money at end of the day :thumbup1:


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Well based on that video English blacks take ganster talk to a whole new levels. There are plenty of "gansters" where i live in SC both black and white and they sound no where near as ridiculas as that.


They are not serious...lol, and they are music artists, not 'gangsters', neither do they represent all 'english blacks' as you put it, they are from the poorer parts of London and are using the language they way they have been bought up/bought up with. In America you have different regions which use language differently..No different here


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i trained with two somalians last week who spoke like this.

didnt understand a word they were saying mind you but they put effort into their training.

gangsta speak irritates me but also makes me laugh, the white girl gutter skanks are the worse though


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Epic thread.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Magic Torch said:


> LMFAO!
> 
> Dollis Vally massive


You know DV is a bad man place  lmao

TBH They are benching with respectable form, not great but then people forget.. *They are having a laugh!*

We've all done stupid stuff in the gym and if I uploaded some of the stuff we do then I'd prob get negative comments but then its only abit of fun..


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

It aint just skepta we have, we got Chipmunk too braaaaaap hahah he went to my old school pmsl

They are good lads, just having a laugh


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

tbh he looks rather skinny so i guess a 140 bench is ok....

hated the way they spoke though.

in manchester over the weekend heard a lot of that.

dont get that up here lol!


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

1. why are they like jumping up and down? its 140kg?!

2. is it cold in that Gym? what are they wearing!


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

to be fair the fact that he has unracked 140kg is better than most on here will ever do.

[email protected] though never the less


----------



## Gambit (Sep 13, 2010)

LMAO! Video reminds me of when I use to train with my boys, I gym solo now but I don't think you can beat training with your mates, especially when there semi-serious about it.

There lifting good weight, doubt I could bench 140, but for a few reps there it looked as if they were spotting the spotters upright row...


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Matt 1 said:


> They are not serious...lol, and they are music artists, not 'gangsters', neither do they represent all 'english blacks' as you put it, they are from the poorer parts of London and are using the language they way they have been bought up/bought up with. In America you have different regions which use language differently..No different here


I was born and raised in Tottenham, surrounded by this kinda crap. Sad truth is alot these guys choose to act this way. Often they're scared to act any different and prefer to "keep it real" or "hood".


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

shhhhh! Gangsters are cool they may hear you and beat you up!!


----------



## nobbysnuts123 (Sep 23, 2010)

"WHY ARE THE SO CHUFFED ABOUT 140KG THEYRE *******"

Ok... You film yourselves doing 140KG, and film yourself called them every name under the sun aswell.


----------



## roadwarrior (Apr 29, 2006)

OK in my World when you bench press the spotter should not be continually holding on to the bar and pulling it up! If someone tried to spot me like this I would tell them "Don't touch the bar!"

Also, when the bigger guy went on there, without a spotter, he never went all the way down. If he did he'd probably would of got stuck at the bottom.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

dont understand all the hate? if people choose to talk in a certain way then let them? im surrounded by this but doesnt bother me in the slightest. lol id love to see some of the comments in this thread be said to certain guys faces. im sure if you came down south london gyms muscleworks, muscle fx, metroflex etc and mouthed off to guys you woudlnt be going home the way you came in 

on another note, tempa has a better physique than most guys on this site, even guys who are banging in grams of gear a week and peptides


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

zara i think the word you was looking for is "milk chicken" lol. when your describin those white girls


----------



## gujkhan (Mar 17, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> dont understand all the hate? if people choose to talk in a certain way then let them? im surrounded by this but doesnt bother me in the slightest. lol id love to see some of the comments in this thread be said to certain guys faces. im sure if you came down south london gyms muscleworks, muscle fx, metroflex etc and mouthed off to guys you woudlnt be going home the way you came in
> 
> on another note, tempa has a better physique than most guys on this site, even guys who are banging in grams of gear a week and peptides


couldnt agree more


----------



## lone0wolf (Feb 19, 2010)

ok this is so funny how everyone is replying.

1. they are NOT bodybuilders, they dont claim to be...They are lifting some serious weight!

they dont intend or want to be bodybuilders. People have OTHER jobs, others things in life. For a fact I can't see myself benching 140kg unless looking into the distant future.

I love how some comments are like 140kg is nothing, youre ****. You think they put in as much effort as you do? Sorry to say it guys but you can only go so far in life with bodybuilding


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

i got up to 0:16 before i had to turn it off


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

very impressed with the weight they were using

Tempah has a decent physique under that clothing


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Matt 1 said:


> Should of phrased it better...trying to make a point that people judge on accent yet there making a lot of money at end of the day :thumbup1:


 Ok well that is an accurate statement. :thumbup1:

LoneOwolf, only go so far in bb? I will wager a lot of money they wont be doing this or at least be as successful as they are in 10 years so lets not get silly with it.

This thread is great:lol: its worth giving these guys insults just to see the crazy replies that stand up for them


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2009)

Good lifting, more than I can do anyway.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Watched Vid

Couldnt really give a sh1t either way

However, No way any of them were benching anywhere near 140kg, Dude who was spotting them took most of it

Dont under estimate the amount of help you can give, even if using just 2 fingers each hand

I reckon I could prob get a 300kg bench that way lol

You can tell this as the weight followed the path spotter pulled it up, not natural line the dudes were benching

Last guy was ok, altho still not full reps, but fair play


----------



## gujkhan (Mar 17, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Ok well that is an accurate statement. :thumbup1:
> 
> LoneOwolf, only go so far in bb? I will wager a lot of money they wont be doing this or at least be as successful as they are in 10 years so lets not get silly with it.
> 
> This thread is great:lol: its worth giving these guys insults just to see the crazy replies that stand up for them


id like to see you come down to a south london gym and give out insults big man


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

gujkhan said:


> id like to see you come down to a south london gym and give out insults big man


 Read my other posts little man.......probably too complex for you to complete so let me make it simple for you.

1) I don't actually think any thing negative about these guys.

2) South London lol please my little brother lives there and loves it you can come here if you want to see "ghetto"

3) Just because you are black/asian does not mean every insult aimed at some one who is black/asian is also an insult at you.......thats called racism.


----------



## gujkhan (Mar 17, 2009)

im not insulted by any of the comments in this thread. U get treated liked god on this forum dont you lol


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

gujkhan said:


> id like to see you come down to a south london gym and give out insults big man


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

gujkhan said:


> im not insulted by any of the comments in this thread. U get treated liked god on this forum dont you lol


 Some of the time, the rest of the time people take the pish but that's fine with me. :lol: If you can't take any criticism then its you who has a problem not the guys dishing it out.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

gujkhan said:


> id like to see you come down to a *south london* gym and give out insults big man


Why South London???

Is that only place in country you find non white dudes training??

I live all way on South Coast, and even in my gym have some black guys training...

But they actually speak properly and can actually bench 180kg lol


----------



## gujkhan (Mar 17, 2009)

whatever you say i agree 100% with you


----------



## gujkhan (Mar 17, 2009)

im from south london thats why im saying that area. It will be a case anywhere in the country if you dont like something you see such as accent or style of lingo you cant just go up to them and start causing trouble can you


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

gujkhan said:


> im from south london thats why im saying that area. It will be a case anywhere in the country if you dont like something you see such as accent or style of lingo you cant just go up to them and start causing trouble can you


 I don't think there is any group of males that you can go up to and start taking the p1ss and get no abuse back in return........well maybe a group of monks:lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Dudes in vid were prob messing around

I never heard of them tho

However, A hero of mine is Big Cliff 

I think hes fckin awesome, Read the haters comments on youtube lol, [email protected]

AzLYNY0pVI0[/MEDIA]]


----------



## gujkhan (Mar 17, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Some of the time, the rest of the time people take the pish but that's fine with me. :lol: If you can't take any criticism then its you who has a problem not the guys dishing it out.


i cant take criticism? after my first comment in this thread which was for you, you gave me negs, seems like you dont like anything said against you oh i did forget you are the god of this forum. Im very sorrry


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Dudes in vid were prob messing around
> 
> I never heard of them tho
> 
> ...


 That was impressive. I think my shoulders would pop out:lol:

There are a couple of NFL guys in my gym who are noisy as fvck but do massive benching.

^^^Yep i gave you neg reps but this is only a forum reps don't matter, right??? If you want to refer to me as god that's fine work away.


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

Live and let live.

And yes those Big Cliff videos and comments crack me up!


----------



## gujkhan (Mar 17, 2009)

big cliff may be impressive in his 1 inch reps, why would you do that? Look at his video 100 reps on 100kg lol. Why not lower the weight and actually do fulll reps as hel still be strong as fcuk


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

gujkhan said:


> big cliff may be impressive in his 1 inch reps, why would you do that? Look at his video 100 reps on 100kg lol. Why not lower the weight and actually do fulll reps as hel still be strong as fcuk


point proven...


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

gujkhan said:


> big cliff may be impressive in his 1 inch reps, why would you do that? Look at his video 100 reps on 100kg lol. Why not lower the weight and actually do fulll reps as hel still be strong as fcuk


Mate, hes taking the p1ss FFS

And some of the weight he is shifting even when fckin around actually takes a fck lot of strength

You try unracking 600lb and see yourself


----------



## gujkhan (Mar 17, 2009)

is he taking the **** in all of his vids? iv watched about 5 yes what hes doing is impressive im not denying that but why do like 1 inch reps


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

gujkhan said:


> is he taking the **** in all of his vids? iv watched about 5 yes what hes doing is impressive im not denying that but why do like 1 inch reps


I give up

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

BigDom86 said:


> zara i think the word you was looking for is "milk chicken" lol. when your describin those white girls


Is it? Never heard of it before but I shall use it next time I encounter such a phenomenon and guage reaction and report back....  :thumbup1: :lol:



Lois_Lane said:


> This thread is great:lol: its worth giving these guys insults just to see the crazy replies that stand up for them


Theres a lot of very tightly wound ppl in the world who dnt get the concept of taking the piss or having a laugh just for the sake of HAVING a laugh.

Ginger abuse prob being the best example 

We all do it to each other as well (likeminded sorts I mean) but that kinda seems to escape them too lol.


----------



## gujkhan (Mar 17, 2009)

i do understand now hes fckin about as they were made on 1st april, impressive lifts yes hes pregnant stomach is also very impressive :lol:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I'm gonna get Skepta to look at this thread and reply PMSL


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Is it? Never heard of it before but I shall use it next time I encounter such a phenomenon and guage reaction and report back....  :thumbup1: :lol:
> 
> .


duno round here thats what we call them :lol: let me know how it goes. maybe it hasnt gone up north yet, spread the milk chicken


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Theres a lot of very tightly wound ppl in the world who dnt get the concept of taking the piss or having a laugh just for the sake of HAVING a laugh.
> 
> Ginger abuse prob being the best example
> 
> We all do it to each other as well (likeminded sorts I mean) but that kinda seems to escape them too lol.


:lol:Very true!



Magic Torch said:


> I'm gonna get Skepta to look at this thread and reply PMSL


 Yes please do that would be great


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

Magic Torch said:


> I'm gonna get Skepta to look at this thread and reply PMSL


oh how funny !!!!!!!!!!!!!

to be fair to the bloke that is just they all speak where his from (admittedly like dicks)

and he is in fairly decent shape and quite strong , he has been training years


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

BigDom86 said:


> duno round here thats what we call them :lol: let me know how it goes. maybe it hasnt gone up north yet, spread the milk chicken


http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=milk%20chicken


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Bit off topic but hilarious....

White chick trying to "talk ghetto" :lol: :lol: :lol:

YpPxbffBalQ[/MEDIA]]


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> Cheeky bastards on here mate....
> 
> I get all my gear from Soccer sports and it aint cheap there you know....
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Is that the place who only employ east europeans in the warehouses, cos they think minimum wage is good!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Is it bad that i am extremely turned on now???


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

Magic Torch said:


> I'm gonna get Skepta to look at this thread and reply PMSL


Watch him come and par the man dem!

My 8 year old called me fam the other day I nearly lifted him out of it.

I won't deny being from London and having mainly black friends that I talk*ed* in the local dialect and I still do to a certain extent depending who I talk to.

My neighbours speak to me in normal English but when they speak to other black people they speak Jamaican and the teenage children also speak to me repectufully but I've seen them out and about and I haven't a clue what they are saying. Shame I though I was down with the yout dem.

Anyway Tempz is tonk :cool2:


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

I think this thread is quite indicative of society as a whole.

People tend to stereotype, mock and belittle things/people they don`t really understand or 'get'. Just look at the way BBing and AAS use is viewed by the majority in the mainstream...


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

goonerton said:


> I think this thread is quite indicative of society as a whole.
> 
> People tend to stereotype, mock and belittle things/people they don`t really understand or 'get'. Just look at the way BBing and AAS use is viewed by the majority in the mainstream...


 No i think people are just by nature bad and take pleasure in making fun of anyone that is not similar to them. And even if they are similar other things will be picked up on to make fun of. I mean look at bb's they may be very similar to each other but if one guy has a slightly bigger stomach than another watch out as the flaming is coming


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

lol whats the big deal its 3 plates lol 3 plates is p!ss and they think there gangsta lol


----------



## Squeeeze (Oct 2, 2007)

Love the irony of the kids 'street speak' that's peppered with 'ya get me' or ya know wat I'm sayin' ....

No pal, haven't got a fcukin clue what you're banging on about.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> lol whats the big deal its 3 plates lol 3 plates is p!ss and they think there gangsta lol


 Oh oh watch out Jim every non white and every sensitive soul on here will be all over you for being racist. Its only ok to call them names if they look just like you


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

Fair play to um I say, altho 140k isn't an absolutely earth shattering weight it's not all that light eaither, and there benchin it for reps! I know for a fact I can't bench 140 for reps and I dare say a fair wack of people on here can't bench 140 for reps! And the funny thing is there not even bodybuilders lol bet none of um even had a warm up set and thay still jumped on the bench and banged out a few reps lol. As for the way thay speak and act, well were all from different cultures and backgrounds and if we all spoke and act the same then the world would be a very boring place!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Oh oh watch out Jim every non white and every sensitive soul on here will be all over you for being racist. Its only ok to call them names if they look just like you


lol i didnt call them a name just think they are funny but now i think about it the name i would call them is cvnt end of i haven't read any posts only opening post and your post con so i have no idea whats gon on in this thread and tbh im not reading through all that to find out

my opinion on the ppl in the vid

they are training in jeans, hats, hooded jumpers and coats they clearly take the gym as a joke and think they are.... well.... i dnt actually know what they think but i think they look like a bunch of cvnts! nothing to do with what they say just the way they are in the gym silly cvnts and would not be welcome in my gym as we have a strict no cvnts rule (im the one and only exception)


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Don`t think it has anything to do with racism...I can`t remember anyone even mentioning racism so far?

The thing is if you look through the thread there`s comments like "I hate people like them" , "at least they ain`t selling drugs or stabbing people" , "There`s loads of people like that in my gym, they only come in whne everyone else it as work" , "they`re just a bunch of hood rats" etc etc.

If its just poking fun at what they`re wearing or their lingo thats one thing...But the above type of slagging and stereotyping is a bit uncalled for and OTT IMO. Especially when you consider that no one on here knows them personally. and it would seem some of them are pretty talented and are doing positive things with their lives.

I would have the same opinion if they were white, black or sky blue pink.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

TIMMY_432 said:


> Fair play to um I say, altho 140k isn't an absolutely earth shattering weight it's not all that light eaither, and there benchin it for reps! I know for a fact I can't bench 140 for reps and I dare say a *fair wack of people on here can't bench 140 for reps! And the funny thing is there not even bodybuilders lol bet none of um even had a warm up set and thay still jumped on the bench and banged out a few reps lol.* As for the way thay speak and act, well were all from different cultures and backgrounds and if we all spoke and act the same then the world would be a very boring place!


they said 3 plates not 140k ok mate could be 3x 10x plates i have seen plates that are all the same size and the only way to tell em apart is the marking on them and may be a bit thinner, a banatynes i trained in for the day was like this and it p1ssed me off as i had to look at every plate in detail to get the 25 and 20k plates as the 10 and 15k plates were all same size but little thinner if you didnt have a 20plate to compare it too you would think it was a 20 so i dnt think it was 140k the way it was lifted lol even if it was it was only 5 reps lol

been a long time since i used 140k as a work set as usually dnt push it as its a warm up but on smith shoulder press best is 9reps and incline free bar best was 9-10 i think but then i started lifting more weight so i dnt know what my best would have been no idea on flat bench but as i i am one of the board who can lift it i will say what i want? if so they are cvnts! lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

goonerton said:


> Don`t think it has anything to do with racism...I can`t remember anyone even mentioning racism so far?
> 
> *The thing is if you look through the thread there`s comments like "I hate people like them" , "at least they ain`t selling drugs or stabbing people" , "There`s loads of people like that in my gym, they only come in whne everyone else it as work" , "they`re just a bunch of hood rats" etc etc.*
> 
> ...


i hate ppl like them- ppl openly slag off chavs and these are same type of breed as chavs aka cvnts

at least they aint selling drugs or stabbing ppl-you can tell by the way the talk and the accent they are from London or the surrounding area and this kind of thing is an every day thing for some ppl in these arias? white, black or asian so yea at least they aint doing it unless you think they should be?

theirs loads of ppl like that in my gym they only come when every one else is at work- the gym was empty and if that was 5-6pm that gym would be shut down by now!

there just a bunch of hood rats- hood rats?... ppl that live in a neighborhood that hang around together, talk a certain lingo and genrally come from rough area's? yea they probably are so what?

cant see a prob with any of this so why can you?


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> i hate ppl like them- ppl openly slag off chavs and these are same type of breed as chavs aka cvnts
> 
> at least they aint selling drugs or stabbing ppl-you can tell by the way the talk and the accent they are from London or the surrounding area and this kind of thing is an every day thing for some ppl in these arias? white, black or asian so yea at least they aint doing it unless you think they should be?
> 
> ...


The insinuation is that people 'like them' are usually selling drugs or stabbing.

The insinuation is that people 'like them' don`t usually work.

I personally wouldn`t like to be lumped into a group(especially not one with these types of negative connotations) myself, because of the way I speak or what I wear, so I don`t agree with labeling others as such...

I don`t have a problem with it. Its a public forum people can say what they like, just passing my thoughts on what I think of some of the comments.


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

baggsy said:


> well at my gym thers a few who talk like that and are massive and if u diss them u wont know nothing about it as youll be out cold


I've really kept out of this as it's a crap thread, but you my son are a total [email protected]


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

D92 said:


> who gives a fuk about gym attire ???
> 
> there socks probably cost more than that shiitty lonsdale vest you wear to the gym anyway.


So the cost of what you wear in the gym is somehow important?

Jeez, I've never negged anyone before but you're getting one you silly little boy


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

goonerton said:


> The insinuation is that people 'like them' are usually selling drugs or stabbing.
> 
> The insinuation is that people 'like them' don`t usually work.
> 
> ...


well usually i do put ppl in groups as i like to avoid certain types of ppl (cvnts) until some one can prove me wrong then they will be the exception lol group A and B A-nice ppl i will give my time of day and help as they seem like good hard working good moralled ppl. nice ppl.

B-cvnts

every one is a cvnt till they show me that they are nice then they go in group A.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Simon m said:


> So the cost of what you wear in the gym is somehow important?
> 
> Jeez, I've never negged anyone before but you're getting one you silly little boy


lol i train in the cheapest (usually free) clothes that i have or cloths that are so old and faded or have holes in etc but then im hardcore this guy clearly isnt

NEG HIM! lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

Big jim does enjoy the word **** lol.

Typical of uk muscle tbh, never anything positive just flame anyone who isn't towing the line.

How little chris can get away with calling blacks cotton pickers is truly amazing.


----------



## neil-gsi (Jun 30, 2010)

Mattyboo9 said:


> Big jim does enjoy the word **** lol.
> 
> Typical of uk muscle tbh, never anything positive just flame anyone who isn't towing the line.
> 
> How little chris can get away with calling blacks cotton pickers is truly amazing.


it says banned under his avatar, so i don't think he got away with it


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> well usually i do put ppl in groups as i like to avoid certain types of ppl (cvnts) until some one can prove me wrong then they will be the exception lol group A and B A-nice ppl i will give my time of day and help as they seem like good hard working good moralled ppl. nice ppl.
> 
> B-cvnts
> 
> *every one is a cvnt till they show me that they are nice then they go in group A.*


i'm subscribing to this religion. where do i sign my soul away???


----------



## Narked (Jun 14, 2009)

He didnt Technically call them cotton pickers now did he ?


----------



## neil-gsi (Jun 30, 2010)

Narked said:


> He didnt Technically call them cotton pickers now did he ?


 He was trying to be a smart ass and implied it, but technically no, but maybe the mods didn't see it that way


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

unless i'm mistaken, Little chris has had 'banned' under his name for a while, think he put it there himself?

i could be wrong of course.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

What was he referring to then?


----------



## neil-gsi (Jun 30, 2010)

benicillin said:


> unless i'm mistaken, Little chris has had 'banned' under his name for a while, think he put it there himself?
> 
> i could be wrong of course.


now that you mention it you could be right about that, it is the type of thing he would do


----------



## Shoty (Aug 23, 2010)

Jem said:


> who are they ? ....lads like that are 10 a penny in my gym unfortunately ...but only at midday when everyone else is at work


haha quality, good old mid afternoon sesh then of to the jobcentre :thumb:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

:whistling: :whistling: :whistling:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> Is it bad that i am extremely turned on now???


Yes 



flanagan said:


> I won't deny being from London and having mainly black friends that I talk*ed* in the local dialect and I still do to a certain extent depending who I talk to.
> 
> My neighbours speak to me in normal English but when they speak to other black people they speak Jamaican and the teenage children also speak to me repectufully but I've seen them out and about and I haven't a clue what they are saying. Shame I though I was down with the yout dem.
> 
> Anyway Tempz is tonk :cool2:


Lol my ex is Greek..... well London born but both parents Greek, bilingual very proud of his heritage etc... but also very strong London accent albeit peppered with Greek-isms lmao.

He's from a very rough working class neighbourhood/upbringing in East London but made good his own special way lol... Anyway unsurprisingly he is friends with and associates with a lot of black/mixed race ppl as you would expect.

What DID really shock me though was.... we were sitting having a drink and a black girl I know started talking to his black mate and she was a bit pissed and being a wee bit of a smart arse and talking jamican/yardie style (as far as I was concerned it was an entirely different language I had NO idea what was going on lol). Next thing my ex turns round to her and absolutely utterly fluently starts talking at her in the exact same accent/dialect/language whatever the hell it was.... Shocked the life outta me. It was as weird as Brad Pitt talking to that woman in the hospital in "Meet Joe Black" except it wasn't obviously the same dialect etc, but the whole thing was equally surreal lol.

He said afterwards its just how he grew up... you couldn't help but learn/understand it as that was half the ppl he grew up round.

Thing is though.... and this is the thing. He KNEW what he was. Londoner/Greek. He never put on or pretended to be "ghetto" lol. Even though that actually was his upbringing. There was the odd phrase slipped in in a certain tone/accent occasionally but not much.

Maybe the difference was he wanted to better his life.... the ppl who are putting it on are more likely to be middle class and trying to pretend they're not.....?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I have heard David hayes is guilty of trying to be ghetto even tho he was in the boy scouts !!!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yes
> 
> Lol my ex is Greek..... well London born but both parents Greek, bilingual very proud of his heritage etc... but also very strong London accent albeit peppered with Greek-isms lmao.
> 
> ...


He was talking Patois by the sound of it, it's a Jamaican slang.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Smitch said:


> He was talking* Patois* by the sound of it, it's a Jamaican slang.


I thought that was where you buried the neighbour ??


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> I thought that was where you buried the neighbour ??


That's under patios :lol: :lol: :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Smitch said:


> He was talking Patois by the sound of it, it's a Jamaican slang.


I'll take your word for it..... could have been zulu for all I knew lmao :tongue:



gemilky69 said:


> I thought that was where you buried the neighbour ??


HAHAHA :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I'll take your word for it..... could have been *zulu* for all I knew lmao :tongue:


*Brace yourself......*

:whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

gemilky69 said:


> *Brace yourself......*
> 
> :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


I know.... they're on their way I can hear them..... :lol:

I was gonna say Xhosa but I do actually recognise that slightly cos it sounds right weird


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

Jamaican slang is a nightmare to understand. When i was on holiday there i spent most of the time with a big gormless look on my face, and just alternating between replying 'yes' or 'no' with no idea what i was replying to


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Maybe the difference was he wanted to better his life.... the ppl who are putting it on are more likely to be middle class and trying to pretend they're not.....?


Yep that is the difference I was implying.

Technically it is no different than using your telephone voice when at work :lol:


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Live in the deep countryside and we don't have cotton out here :thumb:


 mg:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

littlesimon said:


> mg:


 Don't take it personally, Chris is so good at annoying people i actually deleted my old account (con) due to his comments. Its an uncanny talent that he possesses


----------

